# NGD - Godin A6 (not Ultra)



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

This came my way in a lucky sequence of events. I had found one online and thought to check Spaceman locally last week. They had this, but when I went down, it was on hold. But, I checked back yesterday and it was available again. Made a deal and brought it home. I love this guitar. Sounds like my Seagull plugged in and is easier on my elbow!

It’s a 2003 Godin A6, black. Piezo bridge output only (no humbucker, like on the newer A6 Ultras). 

I took some pics while I set it up and checked it out. It’s such an ingenious design. I’m impressed.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice guitar. How does it sound unplugged?


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Dorian2 said:


> Nice guitar. How does it sound unplugged?


Thin I guess would best describe the unplugged sound. It’d be fine for noodling on the couch unplugged, but it’s meant to be played plugged in.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Those are great. I had one for a time. Very nice in a band setting when some acoustic tones are called for.


----------

